# 80 acres with home in Eastern Oregon



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

I've built this website for our place. We haven't listed yet, but probably will sometime this year. It's so hard to leave this place, but it's getting to be too much for us.

http://oureasternoregon80acres.blogspot.com/


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice Website. Did I miss the asking price?


----------



## babygoats! (May 9, 2005)

ozarkchaz said:


> Nice Website. Did I miss the asking price?


 
Same question.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry to say we haven't gotten that far yet. We need to research the market.


----------



## B.D.WAX (Feb 9, 2013)

Your Property looks very nice...let me know when you settle on a price...my family and I are looking to move to Oregon one day..were looking at property by Pilot Rock...We want to stay on the eastern side of the state if we can manage it..


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, We just got it listed. We're starting at $285,000. 
Laura


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

We dropped our price from $285,000 to $235,000!!!!


----------

